# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.3 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.5.3 is out! New models, USB loaders and features added!  *Added  support for Acer A1-810, LG M320, Samsung SM-J7008, ZTE Z831 via eMMC  and support for LG K200DS, Nokia 6 (TA-1025), Xiaomi Redmi Note 3,  Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (64 GB) and ZTE Z831 via USB.*  *Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8916, MSM8917 and MSM8953.*  *Added more than 20 unique Qualcomm USB loaders for different vendors' devices.*  *Added the outputting of Software logging messages in colors for more convenient perception of log information.*  *Added «Live Logs Folder» button to fast access to the folder of downloaded "Live Logs".*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.5.3 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Acer A1-810 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG M320 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J7008 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z831 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *LG K200DS - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Nokia 6 (TA-1025) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (64 GB) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z831 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  -  Added more than 20 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors'  devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Alcatel - added loaders for MSM8909**Asus - added loader for MSM8953**Coolpad - added loader for MSM8916**Cyan - added loader for MSM8916**Huawei - added loader for MSM8937**Lenovo - added loader for MSM8953**MMX - added loaders for MSM8917 and MSM8937**Wik - added loader for MSM8917**Vivo - added loader for MSM8917**ZTE - added loader for MSM8909*  - Added the outputting of Software logging messages in colors for more convenient perception of log information. 
- Added “Live Logs Folder” button to fast access to the folder of downloaded "Live Logs". 
- Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8916, MSM8917 and MSM8953. 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

